# Does Anyone Manage to Keep Their Cockapoo's Coat Long? How?



## 1968toot

I read about how difficult it is when matts start, about what detangling shampoos and sprays to use, about different types of 'cuts', and I wonder - is there anyone who manages to keep their Cockapoo's coat long? If there is, for how long have you managed to keep it long and how do you do it?


----------



## kendal

It's all down the the type of coat. 


The cockapoo is a mix of 2 very different coat type which means for a very unpredictable and sometimes difficult coat. In most cases a very thick wooly coat, it really isn't a n easy coat to keep long. 


People who do keep a full coat often are forced to give up around the age of 18months-2years old. The only cockapoo I've seen in full coat is probably almost 8 years old if not older, and he has a very strait coat that is more like that of the Tibetan terrier then the curly/wavy locks associated with the cockapoo. 


Neutering can also be considered to have an effect on dogs, I know a lot of pure bread cockers can no longer be hand stripped after neutering, and peoples have problems with their coats too. 



But with the cockapoo it's rare to find one older than 2 in a full coat, you need to find a length that works for your dog and your life style. Also it not always comfortable for the dog being overly worm in the summer or taking a long time to dry in the wanted cause thing do the be colder for longer, then also the matts tug on the skin and creat soars


----------



## arlo

Thats amazing to think neutering effects a dogs coat! You really never stop learning things on here. I am such a sucker for a long coat and am still living in denial that I can maintain them, but I feel its going to be inevitable at some point. Savannah has such a loose coat and I thought she would be ok, then I found her Knees each had a matt. I will go on for as long as possible, but realise keeping them comfy will be the priority.


----------



## kendal

Some dogs are fine, but others it can cause the coat to become less silky and move fuzzy, you see it in setters and spaniels. An some of your terriers loose their force coat because of the lack of hormones after neutering. 

But it's more with show dogs that you see this as they are ment to be kept to standered, pet dogs just kept kept in an easy manta menace clip. It's normally the same they only last a year or too of trying to keep the breed trim then end up giving in as eaither the nobility waits off or the just can't dedicate the time to brushing the dog out or don't have the money for a full groom every couple of weeks. 6-8weeks is the norm but for some breeds you talking every 4 weeks with a full brush out session inbetween. 


You have no idea how many owners think a long haird breed only needs shaved off once a year and that will do them till the next.


----------



## dio.ren

Molly could never have a long coat she would have matts everywhere. I did love the long look at first but when everything got stuck in her fur I was like NO..we need a haircut! Now I love her short it's so much easier to maintain! Before she got a haircut people thought she was a puppy sheep dog ...got all sorts of weird comments ha! Shaggy is cute and manageable for about the first 6 months and then it gets out of control....well that is our story!


----------



## 1968toot

Thanks for some great info. I've only recently joined and 
am amazed at everything you can find out on here.


----------



## DB1

Oh you can find out so much - a lot of it you never really wanted to know in the first place!!
Ok, about coats, from experience I would say it is virtually impossible to keep a long coat, unless like Kendal said you have a dog that keeps a silky coat more like the puppy coat, I have met a couple but even they get groomed shorter as it is easier to keep them clean. I really wanted to keep Dudley's long shaggy coat and managed it for longer than most but it was REALLY hard work, however even without cutting the coat it was changing and got thicker and fleecier and by 14 months I decided it was time to go shorter, I had thought he would have a coat like a full coated (but wavier) Beaded Collie if I kept on top of things, but as I said his coat was changing and it just looked like he was getting wider and wider in the end! Also he does not enjoy being groomed, it was such hard work and took forever to get him clean and dry after mucky walks so it just ended up being ridiculous trying to keep it long just because I liked the look of it, I still love the look of a longer shaggy coat but you pretty much have to accept that you will only have that in their first year. phew - sorry, long answer! (and I hadn't even mentioned the Matts!)


----------



## NikkiB

It's funny really as now Samson has been short, when I look at his old shaggy photos I think ' Oh wow what does he look like!!!!'
I have really got used to the short look now and much prefer it. Strangely i have noticed this month that he hasn't matted so much. Could this be after having him castrated? A change in the hormones maybe?? Would be great if that was the case! Time will tell!


----------



## dmgalley

Willow does not really Matt but I cut her down because as Kendall mentioned she was getting fuzzy. It wasn't a good look. I love her short. She is curly, soft and textured. 
Jake's coat is beautiful long. It is soft and wavy but he get a million tiny matts really close to his skin. I have to comb through him at least once a day. It was just to much. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1968toot

Wow, great info. Thanks very much everyone. We don't pick up our 'little boy' until mid December but I'm cramming in as much research as I can now as I know once we get our puppy there'll be no time for much else (especially with it being christmas too). I know he wont start to get his adult coat 'till about months but I've bought a puppy grooming kit and intend to get him well used to grooming right from the start. I realise, after all your comments that I won't be having a cockapoo with long hair! They look great with a teddy bear cut anyway and there's no way I want to rist gettting lots of matts near the skin and having to have him clipped to the skin. Thanks again everyone. This forum is brilliant.


----------



## Grove

1968toot said:


> We don't pick up our 'little boy' until mid December but I'm cramming in as much research as I can now as I know once we get our puppy there'll be no time for much else .


This is true! We did all our reading and buying beforehand and thank goodness we did as there's been no time to read a book since! I did highlight bits when I read (first dog you see) so I have flipped back to those bits to remind myself so that's a good tip.

I had the same thinking as you with getting used to being brushed etc whilst young. I was a bit worried how i'd be able to do it at first because he wouldn't sit still and wanted to bite and play with the brush. In the last few weeks however he has started to be more still generally and I can comb him everywhere now, so don't be too concerned if when they're very young it seems difficult as in a couple of weeks it becomes easier. I use a kong teething stick covered in peanut butter (it gets into ridges which takes him a while to lick out) and hold that in one hand and manoeuvre it so I can brush where I need to eg hold it higher so I can do his chest and front legs etc. works well!


----------

